# Fly Rod and Reel Recomendations



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

It's been years since I last purchased a fly rod. I used to trout fish streams a lot back in Missouri when I was younger. Recently I bought a boat and took up fishing for bass and whatever else might be biting in the lakes. I watched some videos with guys catching Pike and Muskie on the fly and it peaked my interest since I have been primarily going to westbranch breaking the boat in etc. 

Unfortunately my current rod is not up to the task of catching such beasts. Are any of you fishing for these on the fly and if so what type of rod and reel would you suggest looking in to? I currently only have a 6wt light action. I was thinking of getting a 7 for more bass but a 7 might be too light for muskie and pike. 8 maybe?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

8 wt at a minimum but if you are going to throw large flies 6" + you may want a 10 wt.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

We use 8 wts in the bays and 10 wts in the surf. I have caught jacks with an 8 that would tow any muskie I ever caught around like a small trailer. We use 5 wts on most bass here. The only reason to use the heaver rod it to throw a larger fly. Even then, I never go more than a 7.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

I spend 50+ days a year chasing after musky and wouldn't recommend going lighter than a 10wt, even then I believe you're under gunned for a couple of reasons. I use a 12wt H2 and routinely see mid 30" fish cork that rod. They don't fight long but if you get one to eat boatside you're gonna wish you have the right tool for the job to bag it as quickly as you can. The longer the fight goes the chances for the hook coming out goes up drastically. Sure people catch musky on bass rods, hell even on snoopy rods every now and then but if you're serious about it, id say 11wt-12wt. Reels don't matter, you will probably never bring one in on your reel because its hard enough to stay tight by stripping as fast as you can. Plus who's gonna reel in 60ft of line when the fish eats with 3 ft of line out.

Pike around here are a different story, 7/8wt and you're fine.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Meiser Highlander. It's a 9'9 two hander made for overhead delivery.


----------

